# Molting



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most people think that molting only happens in the Fall or early Winter. That is not the only time they molt.

All but one of my birds is over five years old. At the moment I have at least three molting. A SS Hamburg hen and one white hen and one black female hen. 

There were so many feathers every where when I went out this morning I had to do a head count to make sure all were well. They are. They just got together and decided to explode feathers all over the place in the early Summer. Something they've done every year.


----------

